# Humidifier magnet inside humidor



## Bobby Simone (Aug 31, 2010)

I installed my humidifier that came with my savoy humidor a few years back. It was the long cheap black one that came with two magnets. I have since upgraded to a small gel circle device and mounted it on one of the magnets. My question is how do I safely remove the other magnet without messing up the humidor.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Use some fishing line. It will cut thru the double sided tape and then you can remove the remaining residue with your fore-finger...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

dezyrme said:


> Use some fishing line. It will cut thru the double sided tape and then you can remove the remaining residue with your fore-finger...


Dang! Now that's clever!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering if this worked? I have a similar problem I was going to use googone but worried about it staining the inside


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

dezyrme said:


> Use some fishing line. It will cut thru the double sided tape and then you can remove the remaining residue with your fore-finger...


Great idea, I will just add one thing. If you take your sticks out of it hit the magnet with a blow dryer to heat up the adhesive and make it even easier to remove with fishing line. I use this method when taking those metal emblems off of a car.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

It'll work fine. Please...PLEASE don't use goo gone!!!! It'll do more than stain the wood. The wood will absorb the smell too.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

So a heat gun wont damage the wood? Thanks for these tips. Im glad I did not go out and buy googone I figured it would absorb in the wood.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would use a blow dryer...heat guns are possibly a bit too intense. If you hold it far enough away it should be fine. You don't need to get it to be crazy hot, just get it warmed up. Same concept as letting a cigar burn down close to a band that refuses to come off so the glue loosens.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wondering but have you tried this?


----------

